# German Degree Attestation for UAE



## Daiyan (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi,
I am offered a job a dubai and my employer asked me to do degree verification from country of origin. I am currently in Canada but I did my education from Germany. Is someone knows what is the best way to do degree attestations for Germany?
I appreciate the answer.
Regards,
Daiyan


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Its a bit complicated...
mmm... did you try speaking to them for some idea...

DAAD Abu Dhabi 

they might give you someone's reference


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Daiyan said:


> Hi,
> I am offered a job a dubai and my employer asked me to do degree verification from country of origin. I am currently in Canada but I did my education from Germany. Is someone knows what is the best way to do degree attestations for Germany?
> I appreciate the answer.
> Regards,
> Daiyan


I guess the certificate is in german. First it has to be translated into english. Than it must be verified by court in germany and finally it must be verified by the UAE consulate.

BTW: Your certificate should not be older than 6 month otherwise you need a confirmation of the issuing institute!


----------



## Daiyan (Nov 1, 2011)

*German Degree Attestation..*

Guys,
Thanks a lot for your replies. Let me give a little bit more background. The german degree which I have is in English and German both so no translation is required.
I called UAE embassy in Berlin. According to Consular, it should be first attested by University, attested by Bundesland (Niedersachsen) Ministry of Higher Education and then UAE embassy can stamp it for 40 Euro fee.
I am trying to contact University but no success so far to find the right person. By the way, any one of you have gone through this process before.
I appreciate all the responses.


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

The UAE embassy is right about the process. I did the same thing for my attestation. Though it can take some time to get everything done.


----------



## Daiyan (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for reply. Can you please tell me how to initiate the process especially who sends the documents to Ministry of education, Is this University or degree holder? Ministry of Higher Education is different for each Bundesland? If yes, can you tell me how to find the Website for Niedersachsen Higher Education Ministry.
Appreciate your reply.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Daiyan said:


> Thanks for reply. Can you please tell me how to initiate the process especially who sends the documents to Ministry of education, Is this University or degree holder? Ministry of Higher Education is different for each Bundesland? If yes, can you tell me how to find the Website for Niedersachsen Higher Education Ministry.
> Appreciate your reply.


You send it to the university where you got your degree from!


----------



## Daiyan (Nov 1, 2011)

I was finally able to talk to my University. According to University, they can stamp the degree right away but not sure what to do with Ministry of Education. Is any one has gone through this experience?
Regards,
Daiyan


----------



## koshinska (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi, Daiyan, 
I hope you managed to pass through the process of attesting your German Diploma.
Please, DO let us know how exactly it worked for you. 
I have the same problem. I am from Bulgaria, live in Peru, my diploma have been issued in Germany five years ago and I need it attested to use it in UAE. 
How to attest a German Diploma for UAE from distance? Are there any agencies that do that?
Regards, 
Silviya


----------



## baloq_melaka (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm newbie here.

I'm about to start to attest my Diplom. I am in Malaysia and being offered a job in Abu Dhabi. 

I have already requested zweitschrift of my diplom from my prufungsamt. 
Next I asked my junior who is still in the university to fetch it for me. Then he is going to the amtsgericht to get it beglaubigen. 

Question...
1.zweitschrift Diplom is considered already attested by the university right? Normally the stamp is from dekanat.

2. which department in amtgericht should be refer to? What process is being done here? notarisation? attestation? beglaubigen? 

Earlier I manage to call UAE embassy..Mr Atef...if not mistaken. He said 2 step..first ask zweitschrift diplom and go to amtsgericht then send it to Uae embassy plus 40 euro fees..it shall then be sent to you per post.

So here..I do not need ministry of foreign affair right? just straight to amtsgericht then send it to the UAE embassy.

Gosh..I really hope it will work fine..

Hope there is someone that could really explain or least share his experience doing german degree attestation for UAE.


----------



## baloq_melaka (Oct 27, 2012)

baloq_melaka said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm newbie here.
> 
> ...


SORRY guys...above its not fully correct..Here is the correct way..it is different from each Bezirksregierung where the university is..for my case FH Gelsenkirchen is under jurisdiction on Bezirksregierung Muenster..

Go to website Bezirksregierung Münster look for apostillen.


----------

